# Incomplete colonoscopy in asc



## vmounce (Sep 16, 2010)

For incomplete colonoscopy due to poor prep, would I use modifier 74?  The doctor is going to redo colonoscopy at a later time.  I believe this is correct but wanted to make sure.  I appreciate the info.

Vickie Mounce


----------



## bethh05 (Sep 16, 2010)

Yes, you would use modifier 74 and diagnosis code V64.1 or V64.3 as secondary dx.


----------



## vmounce (Sep 16, 2010)

Thanks for the response.  What would I use as 1st diagnosis?  I have been using V64.1 as primary and the symtoms as secondary.  I didn't realize V64.1 was a 2nd diagnosis.  But, we have been getting paid.

Vickie


----------

